# ///Never Follow



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Gentlemen,

I haven't been on this forum for a LONG time (I don't care for robby too much), but my B5 was t-boned on October 18th, and in memorium I put together this doc about my local Audi group, MNAudi. I thought I'd share it with my late B5 brothers. I'll miss you all dearly...

http://vimeo.com/17692122


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that's so sad man. What's next?


----------



## Dramaa (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey where in MN are you guys out of!


----------



## EuroSteezin (Nov 15, 2010)

very nicely filmed video
:thumbup:


----------



## joelheinen (Mar 11, 2010)

Zach Nelson...A name I haven't heard in awhile.

Did the insurance company take the car??

You still around in MPLS.???


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

That really sucks to hear. I've been debating painting my stock sports black like yours for awhile, do you have anymore pictures from farther away?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

First name Zach last name Nelson? My last name is Nelson and my brother-in-law's first name is Zach haha weird.

Sorry to hear about the car man. Sweet video :thumbup:


----------



## 98slowaudi (Aug 22, 2010)

:thumbup: nice video sorry for ur loss


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

joelheinen said:


> Zach Nelson...A name I haven't heard in awhile.
> 
> Did the insurance company take the car??
> 
> You still around in MPLS.???



JOEL! Yeah they took it...


----------



## joelheinen (Mar 11, 2010)

Nelson20VT said:


> JOEL! Yeah they took it...


Word, well what are you getting yourself into next?


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

I just bought a 95 urS6


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Dramaa said:


> Hey where in MN are you guys out of!


All over the metro area.


----------



## joelheinen (Mar 11, 2010)

Nelson20VT said:


> I just bought a 95 urS6


Nice. Unlikely, but tell me it's an avant???

I also work at Carousel so holler if you need anything.

Also, any chance you know/could find out if they junk your a4 where it's going? I could probably use a few things off it


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

joelheinen said:


> Nice. Unlikely, but tell me it's an avant???
> 
> I also work at Carousel so holler if you need anything.
> 
> Also, any chance you know/could find out if they junk your a4 where it's going? I could probably use a few things off it


Sedan...

Where ever it is, it's still sitting on PSS9s... If I find out I'll let you know. I just want the steering wheel...


----------



## joelheinen (Mar 11, 2010)

Nelson20VT said:


> Sedan...
> 
> Where ever it is, it's still sitting on PSS9s... If I find out I'll let you know. I just want the steering wheel...


You should find out and snag those for sure....I don't need coilovers though, I am more interested in body panels, and perhaps a project bumper.

Let me know.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

great video..sorry for your loss


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

that video is amazing! sorry for ur loss


----------



## AudibahnA4 (Jan 15, 2011)

joelheinen said:


> Nice. Unlikely, but tell me it's an avant???
> 
> I also work at Carousel so holler if you need anything.
> 
> Also, any chance you know/could find out if they junk your a4 where it's going? I could probably use a few things off it



I bought my car from there like two months ago. Do any of you guys in MN do autox or do you guys just roll for fun.:laugh:


----------



## VroomRsix253 (Nov 4, 2010)

*dope video*

the never follow vid is dope always good to see fellow audi owners share there love for the 4 rings!!!


----------



## Mulyani (Feb 28, 2011)

why, what's wrong ?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Glad you are okay.

What are your future plans?


----------

